# I Think I Found The Best Chamber Music For Winds CD



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes

Brilliant Classics Mozart

Horn Quintet
Oboe Quartet
Clarinet Quintet

perfect triple - there are some odd pairings on Brilliant - but this one brings together Mozart's 3 best chamber works for wind plus strings

I suppose if they could squeeze the first flute quartet on it would have been even better

does anyone know if these 3 appear in any other label?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Who's playing?

There are probably several other such couplings, I have one with members of the academy of st martin in the fields on some ca. 1990 Mozart edition, originally Philips, I guess.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

PlaySalieri said:


> Yes
> 
> Brilliant Classics Mozart
> 
> ...


I have this one:









(ASMF Chamber ensemble on Philips)

My father had the Philharmonia Quartet Berlin with soloists on Denon. I had first pick of his (not immense) CD collection after he passed away in 2013, but together with most others, this went to my brother.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Kreisler jr said:


> Who's playing?
> 
> There are probably several other such couplings, I have one with members of the academy of st martin in the fields on some ca. 1990 Mozart edition, originally Philips, I guess.


Brandi Qt.

Never heard of the soloists but seem to be decent performances


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems it is a common program.
I suppose the ASMF is the one to have.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

For the Horn 5tet, Oboe 4tet - 
I've always loved the old Fine Arts 4tet with John Barrows [Hn] and Ray Still [ob]...

I heard Barrows play it live with FAQ, many, many years ago...really great....


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

I have this one in my collection =>


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I like this one on period instruments by the *Kuijken Quartet*


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

SanAntone said:


>


"10 Songs"

songs

LOL!


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I thought you meant non-wind works for winds.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

PlaySalieri said:


> Brandi Qt.
> 
> Never heard of the soloists but seem to be decent performances


Brandis, members of the Berling Philharmonic; the wind soloists are Seifert, Leister, Koch, basically Karajan's Berlin Philharmonic soloists in the 70s and 80. At least Leister has recorded the clarinet quintet half a dozen times or so, I have not heard these recordings, but they are all stellar professionals, obviously.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

This was a couple LPs back in the day; had it ever been reissued it would have been in a single collection.

I made a CD from the LP at home that sounds as good as anything produced today. And it has the wonderful old world sound of the 1970s Czech Philharmonic.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

larold said:


> This was a couple LPs back in the day; had it ever been reissued it would have been in a single collection.
> 
> I made a CD from the LP at home that sounds as good as anything produced today. And it has the wonderful old world sound of the 1970s Czech Philharmonic.
> 
> View attachment 163986


This one looks great!! The Czech woodwinds/horns 
play with wonderfully colorful tone and style....are the Horn duets played by the Tylsar brothers??


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_This one looks great!! The Czech woodwinds/horns play with wonderfully colorful tone and style....are the Horn duets played by the Tylsar brothers??_

I don't have the LP any longer. Discogs listing does not credit anyone by that name.

https://www.discogs.com/master/1692...rs-Of-The-Czech-Philharmonic-Orchestra-Chambe


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

larold said:


> _This one looks great!! The Czech woodwinds/horns play with wonderfully colorful tone and style....are the Horn duets played by the Tylsar brothers??_
> 
> I don't have the LP any longer. Discogs listing does not credit anyone by that name


It probably is them, iirc, Zdenek was longtime principal of CzechPO, brother Bedrich was in the section as well...they did quite a few recordings together...great players..


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Excellent finding. I have the Philips recordings for most of Mozart's woodwind chamber music and I find them very well-played and well-recorded. Strongly recommended.


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick (Mar 17, 2021)

Elgar Complete Works for Wind Quintet (2-disc Chandos set) - Athena Ensemble


----------

